# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Для чего Вам нужен Интернет?

## Макcим

Для чего Вам нужен Интернет?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Zlata Jesen

Забавный вопрос... как-то так уже привыкла к Интернету, что уже не представляю, как без него. И информация, и заработок, и общение, и развлечения, и знакомства, и другое (решение бытовых вопросов, к примеру, удобные онлайн-сервисы, учеба). И не определить даже, чего больше. Телевизор забыла, когда смотрела последний раз... все больше в сети всё - от погоды до  фильмов.

----------


## Kirik_

Получение информации, общение со знакомыми и досуг.  :Smiley:

----------


## serj2015

для работы, общения, скачивания фильмов

----------

